# My script for setting PL1/PL2 power limits in Linux



## horshack (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello all,

Based on observations of the excellent work @unclewebb did with the Windows version of ThrottleStop, I have created a simple script for setting the PL1/PL2 power limits under Linux. It supports setting PL1/PL2 in both the MSR and the MMIO registers, including locking the MMIO register, which allows the power limits to work even on systems where the vendor mucks with the MMIO PL1/PL2 at runtime.

Here is a link to my Github repository:

https://github.com/horshack-dpreview/setPL


----------



## timewl (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks so much, bro.
Your program perfectly freed up the performance of my cpu.
Respect!


----------

